
Ask HN: Please review my homepage. Just relaunched - cllaudiu
Link: www.innertrends.com<p>I would appreciate very much if you could take a few seconds to open the page and then comment by answering these questions (a few words for each will do):<p>1. Is it clear for you what InnerTrends does?
2. Is it clear for you how it differs from other products on the market?
3. What&#x27;s the first question that pops in your mind after seeing the page?
======
probably_wrong
Main useful point: the CSS doesn't look quite right on Firefox for Android.

As a non-startup guy, so not your core demographic:

I have barely an idea what "growth hacking analytics for SaaS" means, same for
concepts like "churn". I know your core audience does, though, so that's not
necessarily a bad choice of words. The product tour seems to me clearer, for
some reason. If I had to convince my boss, I would send that page.

I have no idea how this product differs from others on the market. I mean,
it's pretty clear what your product does, but it doesn't strike me as unique -
based on the website, I'm confident I can find someone else to offer me the
same functionality. Maybe someone here will say "Oh, but they do X, that's
super hard!", and I'll concede the point.

The first question that pops to me is "how much would this cost?", so I
checked the menu and voila! There it was. That was a positive experience.

~~~
cllaudiu
Thank you. Really appreciate it.

------
pratikborsadiya
It's looking good. I am fan of "brandon-grotesque" which you used as your
heading in homepage.

There is an issue in 2nd section with id #answers_not_reports. In that section
you have used bootstrap class row without warping it inside container which is
causing horizontal scroll in webpage. Wrap it inside a container. If you want
full width container in bootstrap use .container-fluid class instead of
.container class.

it seems like you have used three different font-faces "paralucent", "Open
sans" and "brandon-grotesque". Using too many web-fonts can make your site
load slow. I think "brandon-grotesque" for heading and "Open sans" for body
will be good.

~~~
cllaudiu
Thank you. I appreciate it.

------
danvdragos
1) InnerTrends summarizes user behavior from signup to customer. 2) I can't
find competitors on crunchbase. Off the top of my head - the difference is
that you are specialized on onboarding analytics. 3) Even if I know (what
users do) can I take good actions based on it? or could I just critical think
and ask some questions

I am a 1 man company. Took 30min during which I read your website and learned
the concepts. Based on your price I am not your target

~~~
cllaudiu
Hi Dan. I really really appreciate the time you took. Indeed we target bigger
companies. I have a lot of experience with smaller companies also. If there is
anything I can help you let's have a chat. I'd like to pay back.

~~~
danvdragos
Ok, I added you on skype.

